# Health and Safety in 1905



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Totally non existent. Six men working on Albert Bridge, look like six Norman Wisdoms!


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

look at that ladder as well...mental!!


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha back in the day when if you hurt yourself it was your own fault, not anyone else's.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Insane. Rather them than me ha


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

quick teaser for this thread.....
when did health and safety first start and why???


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

evogeof said:


> quick teaser for this thread.....
> when did health and safety first start and why???


I would guess either mines or factories, probably mid 1800's


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> I would guess either mines or factories, probably mid 1800's


your close on mines :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

health and safety act was formed in 1974 the accident that arose the act happened on 21 October 1966


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

evogeof said:


> health and safety act was formed in 1974 the accident that arose the act happened on 21 October 1966


what was the accident?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Healthy and safety these days is pathetic. Everybody is out to make a claim so stupid rules are put in place


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

evogeof said:


> health and safety act was formed in 1974 the accident that arose the act happened on 21 October 1966


That would be Aberfan

Just been doing some quick research on the history of H&S, found some references to fire saftey from 15 Century, Factories Act 1802 and various shipping regs for overloading going back to the Romans


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rowe said:


> what was the accident?


The Aberfan disaster was a catastrophic collapse of a colliery spoil tip in the Welsh village of Aberfan, near Merthyr Tydfil, on 21 October 1966, killing 116 children and 28 adults. It was caused by a build-up of water in the accumulated rock and shale, which suddenly started to slide downhill in the form of slurry.[2]
Over 40,000 cubic metres of debris covered the village in minutes, and the classrooms at Pantglas Junior School were immediately inundated, with young children and teachers dying from impact or suffocation. Many noted the poignancy of the situation: if the disaster had struck a few minutes earlier, the children would not have been in their classrooms, and if it had struck a few hours later, the school would have broken up for half-term.


Grante36 said:


> Healthy and safety these days is pathetic. Everybody is out to make a claim so stupid rules are put in place


agreed


lowejackson said:


> That would be Aberfan
> 
> Just been doing some quick research on the history of H&S, found some references to fire saftey from 15 Century, Factories Act 1802 and various shipping regs for overloading going back to the Romans


:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Grante36 said:


> Healthy and safety these days is pathetic. Everybody is out to make a claim so stupid rules are put in place


Nope H&S hasn't actually changed an awful lot at all.

All thats happened is stupid people use H&S as an excuse to blame things on!

Sueing people is based on civil law and dodgy lawyers again nowt to do with H&S:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

This always raises a few eyebrows about working at hight


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brazo said:


> Nope H&S hasn't actually changed an awful lot at all.
> 
> All thats happened is stupid people use H&S as an excuse to blame things on!
> 
> Sueing people is based on civil law and dodgy lawyers again nowt to do with H&S:thumb:


To be fair I agree with that, but rules that are enforced at jobs and claimed as health and safety, just to defend against a claim is what I'm meaning.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Rowe said:


> what was the accident?


We won the world cup that year  :thumb:


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Since October of this year the strict liability law comes into effect. Meaninig you cant necessarily claim for something you did not take reasonable care to avoid.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Grante36 said:


> Healthy and safety these days is pathetic. Everybody is out to make a claim so stupid rules are put in place


This not health and safety, quite simply claim culture. for example; people claim for whiplash in a road traffic accident, if they have it or not, nothing to do with health and safety, quite simply compensation culture invoked by solictors trying to drum up trade.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

TopTrainer said:


> Since October of this year the strict liability law comes into effect. Meaninig you cant necessarily claim for something you did not take reasonable care to avoid.


Like a chef I worked with (28yr old with 9years experience). He burnt his hand taking food from a steamer. Claimed he hadn't been warned steam could burn so put in a claim.

He only had 3 days off work, came back and you couldn't see where he'd burnt himself. Insurance co paid out just over 3k to him:doublesho


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

what amazes me with the pic is all the guys are wearing suits working on the bridge


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mercboy said:


> what amazes me with the pic is all the guys are wearing suits working on the bridge


My Grandad was always formally dressed whatever the occasion, those guys would have gone to a football match wearing the same, they had a bit of class in them days.


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Rowe said:


> what was the accident?


6 men stuck on a rope


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

reminded me of this iconic photo, no H & S here

http://masoonringo.files.wordpress....top-a-skyscraper-c19321_thumb.jpg?w=329&h=259


----------

